
Data from half a million people show that natural selection has not stopped - bloak
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2017/12/19/data-from-half-a-million-people-show-that-natural-selection-has-not-stopped
======
bloak
The nicely phrased conclusion is: Intriguingly, this analysis suggests genetic
contributions to intelligence and educational achievement are currently
disfavoured by natural selection. In evolutionary terms, it seems, humans are
now brainy enough.

